# The Chocolate Factory



## richiehwrd (Dec 24, 2007)

Snapped this on the car ride up new york.





Merry Christmas all :thumbup:


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank God this is not Craig's List! :lmao:

-Shea


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 24, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> Thank God this is not Craig's List! :lmao:
> 
> -Shea



haha


----------

